# Kind assitance Please-DRAGON OIL



## mohbakry (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear Fellow expats,

I'd appreciate any information on Dragon oil Company such as, Work environment and feed back of staff who worked there.

I have an offer from the Company to sign with a very odd terms, e.g.

(((they reserve the right to change my job title, position, grade and salary when required, and according to company grading scale and system. Normal Place of work is Dubai, but Company may require me to perform duties on field location either on temporary or permanent basis))))

The offer is good, but the terms are quite scary to me.
If you work or know some one who works in this company I'd be so grateful to hear back from you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure if that is a scary term. All companies have the right to change benefits (though admittedly the word "salary" is not always explicitly mentioned). If you don't agree to get your salary/benefits reduced, obviously the company can fire you and/or you can resign.
The end of service benefits are linked to the last basic pay. Unless you sign a new contract, it is unlikely that the company can unilaterally change basic pay. There is a Ministry of Labour format official contract which is filed with the MOL. Among other things it includes basic pay. Both the employee and the employer need to sign this contract. If you have a dispute with the employer regarding end of service benefits, the MOL will use this as the basis for calculating end of service benefits. 

Location: again, if you don't agree the company can fire you and/or you can resign.

PS: as I am writing this I realise that there is a difference in end of service benefits if you resign within [5] years versus when a company fires you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mohbakry said:


> Dear Fellow expats,
> 
> I'd appreciate any information on Dragon oil Company such as, Work environment and feed back of staff who worked there.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Firstly - are you sure that the offer and contract is really from Dragon Oil?
A number of oil companies are being used by recruitment scammers to get people to pay money for recruitment fees, visa fees, air fares etc.
In fact, Dragon oil has the following warning on their own careers page:-

Fraudulent job offers

Hoax e-mails and calls

Dragon Oil plc has become aware of fraudulent representations that have been made by individuals or organisations who are not associated with the Group.

In particular, we have become aware recently of e-mails that claim to have been sent by Dragon Oil group personnel from our London office and the pack usually includes terms and agreement, an employment contract, legal information and a letter of appointment. The fraudsters give details of a non-existing immigration agency and ask people to sign these documents and pre-pay the procurement of an air ticket and a visa.

We would NEVER ask for payment as any part of our recruitment process. We NEVER send unsolicited e-mails to find out future or potential employees’ personal details. Dragon oil always contacts the candidate directly and conducts a panel interview, and then discusses all recruitment issues before sending out any contract. We process all immigration needs and requirements ourselves and we never ask the candidate to pay any charges.

We ask you to check the details of any offer against what is published on our website and we encourage you to apply for suitable positions through our website.

Acid test - as part of your current recruitment procees - have you been asked to pay any sort of fees yet? If yes - then definite scam!

Be careful!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mohbakry (Jul 10, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I am not sure if that is a scary term. All companies have the right to change benefits (though admittedly the word "salary" is not always explicitly mentioned). If you don't agree to get your salary/benefits reduced, obviously the company can fire you and/or you can resign.
> The end of service benefits are linked to the last basic pay. Unless you sign a new contract, it is unlikely that the company can unilaterally change basic pay. There is a Ministry of Labour format official contract which is filed with the MOL. Among other things it includes basic pay. Both the employee and the employer need to sign this contract. If you have a dispute with the employer regarding end of service benefits, the MOL will use this as the basis for calculating end of service benefits.
> 
> Location: again, if you don't agree the company can fire you and/or you can resign.
> ...


Thank You Sinner for the insights, are you referring in your comments to the labor law in the UAE?


----------



## mohbakry (Jul 10, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Firstly - are you sure that the offer and contract is really from Dragon Oil?


Hello Steve and Thank you for the comment,

Yes, I am sure.

I am not too deep into labor laws and employment contracts, so the terms of changing position/grade/Salary and location have really shocked me, so is it like standard formats that Dragon Oil sign with every employee or is it custom made case wise.
If you don't mind me asking, how you like it? and can I expect my position to be shifted permanently to other location or my title or grade downgraded?
Please PM me if you can.
Thanks again,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mohbakry said:


> Hello Steve and Thank you for the comment,
> 
> Yes, I am sure.
> 
> ...


I don't think he was writing from himself. I think he was quoting from their website.

Please specify HOW you can be so sure this is a genuine offer.


----------

